# Retin-A



## sproutwings (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Ladies! I'm Hannah, and this is my first post!




Ok, so do any of you use Retin-A? Or any other tretinoin gel? I have a Rx for it, and it's been sitting in my bathroom forever, but I can't bring up the nerve to try it. I've heard it's awesome for acne, wrinkles, skin dullness, etc.

Any opinions?

Hannah


----------



## dreeeem (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi sproutwings

ya I use it on &amp; off on my spots..since years. it peels off the skin n will make spots lighter. It works for me very effectively

Just use very minimally, alternate day at nights. u need sun protection too while u use it.

i will suggest never overapply.. it..

go ahead u'll b fine


----------



## sproutwings (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks! I guess I'm worried that my face will get dry and peel. I will use your advice and apply it every other day or every second day.


----------



## dreeeem (Jul 23, 2006)

ya it does make skin dry . when my dermatologist advised it for the first time years back in my teen years. I was so enthusiastic to use it n used it twice daily on whole face, as my skin had patchy hyperpigmentaions. after few days, when I got up in the morning my whole face was peeling off. My whole family was alarmed n my father rushed me to dermatologist at 7 am. I still remember it. that was a nightmare...

after that episode it's fine as i apply very minimally now. good luck


----------



## sproutwings (Jul 24, 2006)

Yikes! I'll learn from your mistake!



I think I'll start it... I'm sick of breaking out every week before by period. I need to remember the sunscreen, though. I'm one of those people who'll slather on the baby oil...


----------



## jessica9 (Jul 24, 2006)

Go for it and try it; Retin A is great stuff! I have literally been using it (with the exception of a couple months here and there) for the past 10 or 11 years. I am 26 now. What concentration are you using and what is your skin type? My dermatologist (been going to the guy all these years!) put me on 0.1%, which I think is the strongest concentration, in cream form for years and years. When I was a teenager, Retin A Micro hadn't come out yet. When it did come out I asked my derm. about it and wanted to try it. He said I could try it but that he thinks he has seen better results with the creams. I ended up using the Micro but going back to the cream. And now that I am 26, I don't mind a cream and basically am just continuing to use it for the anti-wrinkle benefits (though I occassionally breakout...birth control has helped prevent breakouts during that time of the month too.)

Using Retin A also made me a religious sunscreen user. Try to get an spf 30 if you can. Aveeno positively radiant spf 30 is a really great one with avobenzone, and is great for everyday. I just got back from Europe and met girls 19 and 20 years old with wrinkles and I literally don't have a single line on my face. I think Retin A and sunscreen have a lot to do with that!

So start using it....it's great stuff! Just wear spf everyday!

(oh! and i second the using it once sparingly everynight! i also had a nightmarish experience when i tried using it twice a day and misapplied it! less is more...)


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

i'd suggest trying it! =] i heard its great!


----------



## sproutwings (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks! Jessica9, you had some great information! I really appreciate it!


----------



## kathl33n (Jul 25, 2006)

i am away from home right now but when i get back i cant wait to go to the derm's office and get some. i have so much trouble with blackheads, and it might not be a bad idea to get a jump start on wrinkles...


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 9, 2006)

it can definatly be no fun in the beggining, but, after a few months it is worth it. It really helps scars and redmarks aswell.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

I prefer Differin Gel over Retin-A.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 9, 2006)

I've never tried it. Try visiting Paula Begoun's site. She has info on her site about it, and LOTS of other skin care info!


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 9, 2006)

Sprout,

are you gonna be on antibiotics along with it?


----------



## gryffin_tiggy (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi,

I recommend that you visit www.acne.org. It's a great site and a lot of people there are using retin-a. I'm using tretinoin cream right now, .05%. I started using it last June and I can definitely say that it was worth the wait. I don't have new zits most of the time. I'm really loving my face right now because no matter how little sleep I get I don't break out anymore. If I do, the zits are small and they go away faster. I'm using BP in the morning too, and sunblock. I put on the tretinoin 30 mins. after I wash my face at night. Remember to use just a pea-size amount for your face and don't neglect those parts where you don't usually break out. If your skin doesn't improve, maybe your derm would suggest taking pills. Be prepared for an initial break out though. Tretinoin makes your skin cell turnover faster and your face may erupt into zits but try and be patient with the regimen. Good luck!


----------



## sproutwings (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Hulietta! How close do you put the Retin-A to your eyes?? I think I'll take you guys' advice and start taking it...


----------



## beautynista (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *gryffin_tiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
I recommend that you visit Acne.org. It's a great site and a lot of people there are using retin-a. I'm using tretinoin cream right now, .05%. I started using it last June and I can definitely say that it was worth the wait. I don't have new zits most of the time. I'm really loving my face right now because no matter how little sleep I get I don't break out anymore. If I do, the zits are small and they go away faster. I'm using BP in the morning too, and sunblock. I put on the tretinoin 30 mins. after I wash my face at night. Remember to use just a pea-size amount for your face and don't neglect those parts where you don't usually break out. If your skin doesn't improve, maybe your derm would suggest taking pills. Be prepared for an initial break out though. Tretinoin makes your skin cell turnover faster and your face may erupt into zits but try and be patient with the regimen. Good luck!





I just started using Retin-A, and i'm wondering if it's necessary to apply it 30 mins after cleansing? cuz i read that in the leaflet as well.. Does it maximize results?


----------



## TylerD (Oct 10, 2006)

*Retin A is a topical you have to experiment for yourself. My friend said it completely cleared his skin and he looks amazing. It worked great for him. So I tried it and it wrecked my face. It was the worst thing ever. So in that saying everyone is different



.*


----------



## gryffin_tiggy (Oct 11, 2006)

hi beutynista,

i think that applying tretinoin or any other retin a creams after 30 mins is just advisable not because it maximizes the results, but because it helps minimize the peeling and the reaction to the cream. hope i helped. i've been 3 mos on the cream, feels good. no more big and frequent pimples.


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks for posting about Retin A

i got some new info about it here

i was going to use it but i was afraid my skin become worse


----------



## beautynista (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Retin A is a topical you have to experiment for yourself. My friend said it completely cleared his skin and he looks amazing. It worked great for him. So I tried it and it wrecked my face. It was the worst thing ever. So in that saying everyone is different



.* How did it wreck your face, if you don't mind me asking? I've heard that initially, it might get worse cuz all the gunk rises up to the surface. What was your experience with it?

Originally Posted by *gryffin_tiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi beutynista,
i think that applying tretinoin or any other retin a creams after 30 mins is just advisable not because it maximizes the results, but because it helps minimize the peeling and the reaction to the cream. hope i helped. i've been 3 mos on the cream, feels good. no more big and frequent pimples.

Thanks for the info. That makes sense. I've been applying it right after cleansing and i'm experiencing serious peeling!!


----------



## mechelw (Oct 13, 2006)

i'm around my third week with retin-a! i decided to go to my doctor because i was getting extremely annoyed of my skin which was constantly breaking out and never clear. well, since starting the retin-a micro my face has definitely gotten oilier (and more breakouts which i expected of course) but i am wondering if getting oilier is part of the process. has anyone experienced that? will it go away once i hit the two or three month mark? i hope so because i hate it!! my skin was only a little oily before and now it is WAY more so. i just want normal skin




i can't stand this oily yucky feeling! anyways, just trying to hang in there because i want those good results. let me knowww, chao xxx.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 13, 2006)

I just actually swiped some Retin-A micro from work yesterday. The skin on my forehead is SUPER bumpy - not pimples, just really bumpy and sometimes they get red. So, I figured I'd give it a shot (perk of working in doctor's office). Obviously I haven't seen anything yet - today is only day 2 - but I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 14, 2006)

I have been using Stievaa Cream - Canada's equivalent to Retin A - since I was 22 or 23. I'm 42 now. The active ingredient is Tretinoin. I'm at o.o5 % and will increase in the spring. Retin A works in a few ways. It helps prevent blackheads. If you have a large pimple, it doesn't do much until the healing starts. Then it really kicks in.

Retin A has been clinically proven to remove fine lines and prevent others from forming. The tretinoin helps keep collagen from depleting. Young people have an abundance of collagen. Healthy, robust skin and full lips.

But as we age, the collagen starts to decrease on our faces and hands.

Around 40, our hands start to look weathered and veiny. Cheeks become sunken, skin around eyes appears thinner. Even attractive people can't hide from the aging process.

Retin A can be used for acne and it can be used for cosmetic purposes.

To slow down the aging process, start using Retin A in your twenties. Apply a pea size amount all over face, including the under eye area. Apply every other day until your skin gets use to it. Wait 30 minutes after washing face. It is fine to apply make up over retin A. Just wait 10 minutes after applying Retin A.

Avoid the upper eye area. Note, if you apply Retin A to eyebrow area, do not wax eyebrows. The skin is very sensitive and bruising will result. Plucking is fine.


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 14, 2006)

I have used both Retin-A and Retin-A micro. I recommend the micro because its less drying. It cleared my acne and left my skin even toned, BUT after a few years it stopped working for me for some reason.


----------



## gommiebears (Oct 15, 2006)

I get mixed results with all strengths of Retin-A. In the beginning my face will peel as normal and soon my face would get better. Then BAM!!! I get beat with cystic acne and I have to start all over again. I gotten this result with the cream and gel version.


----------



## TylerD (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How did it wreck your face, if you don't mind me asking? I've heard that initially, it might get worse cuz all the gunk rises up to the surface. What was your experience with it?


Thanks for the info. That makes sense. I've been applying it right after cleansing and i'm experiencing serious peeling!!

No it wasnt the initial breakout. I know what that is. I had that on accutane. Retin A was just bad for my skin. It like burned it. Almost looked like I was out in the sun and got Sun burn all over my face. I think I was allergic to it. I couldnt touch my face, or open my mouth it was so bad... I quit immediately. I couldnt take it anymore. My face is better now... But it did screw it up for quite a while... It might be the reason to my large pores. That and accutane... It works for alot of people, but I think I just had a bad reaction to it. Its just like someone having a bad reaction to bp, its very slim but can very well happen.


----------



## Winkiedo (Oct 16, 2006)

I have been using Stieva Forte for years and my skin is flawless because of this. Use it sparingly though and start with the lowest concentration.


----------



## tsims (Oct 16, 2006)

i use renova and it made my face burn and peel, i now mix it with pure aleo vera (equal amounts of each) and no more peeling or burning has happened and i still get the same great benefits from the renova. my doc said it was fine to do this but to just make sure it was pure aleo vera, with no additives.

ts


----------



## jzainoun (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

I think Differin is great if you're concerned about the drying (it's much gentler, but it was just as effective as RetinA)... But I think that tazorac is by far the greatest prescription acne topical around!!! (it is drying though, but the results are practically immediate!)


----------



## angel_eyes (Oct 17, 2006)

can retin-A micro be used for removing hyperpigmentation?? i have combination skin with ocassional breakouts.


----------



## ARIEYELLOW (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm with you on the oily skin! I love Retin-A but like you my face looks like an oil slick most of the time. I have to constantly use blotting papers. I too would like to know if this is normal.


----------



## Nicholyse (Oct 22, 2006)

I often use tretinoin gel, and I've found it does leave my skin smoother. I just get a little overzealous and my skin becomes dry as a result. I do enjoy it though





In my results so far, it hasn't been very good for hyperpigmentation, but as it does regenerate new skin, it may end up sloughing off some layers.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Avoid the upper eye area. Note, if you apply Retin A to eyebrow area, do not wax eyebrows. The skin is very sensitive and bruising will result. Plucking is fine. Hi,
Excellent point regarding waxing.



Thanks for adding it to your post as this is very important.


----------

